# ^ Naruto Horoscopes ^



## Suikka (Feb 5, 2006)

*^ Naruto Horoscopes ^ -COMPLETED-*

Hello~
This is a thread for my Naruto Horoscope series.

EDIT: They're all finally ready! Thank you so much for all the comments and stuff <3 I hope you enjoy my horoscopes.

~~~

Aries : Haruno Sakura
Taurus : Akimichi Chouji
Gemini : Uchiha Itachi
Cancer : Hyuuga Neji
Leo : Uchiha Sasuke
Virgo : Temari
Libra : Uzumaki Naruto 
Scorpio : Orochimaru 
Sagittarius : Rock Lee 
Capricorn : Hyuuga Hinata
Aquarius : Aburame Shino
Pisces : TenTen

~~~


----------



## Sawako (Feb 5, 2006)

Oh those are cute!

I want to see Rock Lee/Sagittarius one since that's my sign.


----------



## Phosphorus (Feb 5, 2006)

Totally awesome. I want to see the Libran one!


----------



## Shogun (Feb 5, 2006)

waiting for Sasuke/Leo, my sign, woot!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 5, 2006)

Awwww come on theres gotta be a better one you can use for pisces then TenTen  

Use Kabuto or something, he's Feb 29


----------



## Gene (Feb 5, 2006)

Can't wait for the Aquarius/Shino one to come out. Great job!


----------



## keikun17 (Feb 5, 2006)

I guess Sakura's my sign XD


----------



## Suikka (Feb 5, 2006)

Sunuvmann said:
			
		

> Awwww come on theres gotta be a better one you can use for pisces then TenTen
> 
> Use Kabuto or something, he's Feb 29


But I love TenTen.. ._. And I've sketched it already.
Besides, Scorpio/Orochimaru already features Kabuto in a very important role. XD;


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 5, 2006)

;_; Tenten sucks


----------



## batanga (Feb 5, 2006)

Haha, those are pretty cool 

I´m a sagittarius, can´t wait for that (although Lee isn´t one of my favs).


----------



## lilmzk (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm waiting to see Sasuke's too.


----------



## Suikka (Feb 5, 2006)

Sunuvmann said:
			
		

> ;_; Tenten sucks



Not IMO. D:



But anyway, thanks for commenting, everyone. ^^
I'm trying to submit one new pic per day so you don't need to wait very long.


----------



## Splyte (Feb 5, 2006)

i feel sorry for kiba, shika and ino being the only of all of the 12 leaf genin not getting one. ;_;

but still these are really cool! april 1st is my b-day so i guess im hasty and destructive.


----------



## Phosphorus (Feb 5, 2006)

Sunuvmann said:
			
		

> ;_; Tenten sucks




XD I agree w/ you there, but it's the artist's choice.


----------



## ShounenSuki (Feb 5, 2006)

They look great ^^ I can't wait till the Pisces one!


----------



## Suikka (Feb 5, 2006)

ANBU_Matt said:
			
		

> i feel sorry for kiba, shika and ino being the only of all of the 12 leaf genin not getting one. ;_;


Me too. :< But there was no choise, some of the genins had the same horoscope sign.


----------



## Splyte (Feb 5, 2006)

Suikka said:
			
		

> Me too. :< But there was no choise, some of the genins had the same horoscope sign.


hehe, its too bad. but so far the other ones are looking great, keep up the great work. i glad that you chose oro over ino though


----------



## Suikka (Feb 5, 2006)

ANBU_Matt said:
			
		

> hehe, its too bad. but so far the other ones are looking great, keep up the great work.



Thanks! ^^


----------



## RandomAnbuNinja (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm a Pisces. I can't wait to see Ten Ten all fishy ....lol.


----------



## Splyte (Feb 5, 2006)

Suikka said:
			
		

> Thanks! ^^


its sorta weird though, that alot of the genin's birthdays fall either on the last or first day of one of the horoscopes.


----------



## Suikka (Feb 5, 2006)

ANBU_Matt said:
			
		

> its sorta weird though, that alot of the genin's birthdays fall either on the last or first day of one of the horoscopes.



True.  I was wondering the same thing too when I was checking their birthdays.


----------



## Splyte (Feb 5, 2006)

Suikka said:
			
		

> True.  I was wondering the same thing too when I was checking their birthdays.


eh, who knows. it probably isnt a coincidence.


----------



## Hinano (Feb 5, 2006)

those are really cute
although I think for november you should use jiraya cause oro's just such a weirdo that being a "sexual star sign" just doesnt fit him (unlike pervy ero sennin ^^)


----------



## Suikka (Feb 6, 2006)

Sasuke/Leo is ready!

To all those who argued.


----------



## Shogun (Feb 6, 2006)

good work! as the resident Leo i say that is an excellent piece!


----------



## RealaMoreno (Feb 6, 2006)

Suikka said:
			
		

> Me too. :< But there was no choise, some of the genins had the same horoscope sign.



Well maybe when you're done, you can go and make a few 2nd ones so we get all the characters we can get ^^ Good job and repped.


----------



## Suikka (Feb 6, 2006)

RealaMoreno said:
			
		

> Well maybe when you're done, you can go and make a few 2nd ones so we get all the characters we can get ^^ Good job and repped.



Maybe. Gotta think about it. ^^

Thanks!


----------



## Rinali (Feb 6, 2006)

ihan huippu teoksia =)


----------



## Master Scorpion (Feb 6, 2006)

Yea,Sasuke has the same zodiac as me..Leo 

Nice work though.


----------



## Dommy (Feb 6, 2006)

They are cute! 

I will be waiting for the others to come!


----------



## rinka (Feb 6, 2006)

OMG that's SO cute!!! Neji-kun~!!  Luckily I'm a cancer too!


----------



## Suikka (Feb 7, 2006)

Submitted Temari/Virgo.

DUB GAI-SENSEI!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## batanga (Feb 7, 2006)

Sasuke one is great 

And Temari too


----------



## Sakura (Feb 7, 2006)

rock lee/sagittarius! woot woot.


----------



## Knight of Fate (Feb 7, 2006)

All of them are soo cute~ Faved all! Can't wait for Libra, my sign. XD


----------



## Dommy (Feb 7, 2006)

Suikka said:
			
		

> Submitted Temari/Virgo.
> 
> DUB GAI-SENSEI!!!!!!!!!!



Temari is cute! 

Great job again!


----------



## lilmzk (Feb 8, 2006)

Awesome. My sign [Leo] is ready now. They're cute and Sasuke is my favorite character too!


----------



## kuilani (Feb 8, 2006)

I have to agree. Your image of Neji in Cancer rocks! Its great!


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Feb 8, 2006)

*awaits for the hinata one*

awesome job by the way, very cute


----------



## RealaMoreno (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm a scorpio and I got Orochimaru...I was hoping for either Gaara or Hinata ;(


----------



## Suikka (Feb 8, 2006)

Time for Libra/Naruto~

[dynasty]​_Kashimashi~Girl​_Meets​_Girl~[v03c17].zip


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 8, 2006)

_Mine is the Aries/Sakura which I didn't like, and the Sasuke/Leo was very disappointing. Kudos for the efforts though. _


----------



## Suikka (Feb 10, 2006)

Sorryyy, this is one late.

Scorpio/Orochimaru:

Link removed


----------



## d-clua (Feb 11, 2006)

wanna see itachi cause im gemini too but i cant!!!


----------



## mUcHo LoCo (Feb 11, 2006)

whoot aries im hasty, destructive, proud and active!

nice horoscopes


----------



## BobtheTomato (Feb 11, 2006)

Those are freaking awesome, but me and my sister are stuck with Chouji *crys* Everyone else in my family got cool ones:

Dad: Itachi
Mom: Neji
Brother: Sasuke


----------



## Dommy (Feb 12, 2006)

Suikka said:
			
		

> Sorryyy, this is one late.
> 
> Scorpio/Orochimaru:
> 
> Link removed



OMG, that is really amusing. 

I like Kabuto's scared expression. 
And Oro looks funny.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 12, 2006)

lol this is a great idea you did.  I can't wait to see the rest of them.


----------



## Suikka (Mar 4, 2006)

Sorry, I've had a long break for making horoscopes. ;___; But now: Lee / Sagittarius is ready!

CLICK

*SHOUNEN-AI WARNING!*


----------



## Robotkiller (Mar 4, 2006)

Ha I'm naruto, this is a nice little thread you've got going on here Suikka.


----------



## Dommy (Mar 5, 2006)

Suikka said:
			
		

> Sorry, I've had a long break for making horoscopes. ;___; But now: Lee / Sagittarius is ready!
> 
> CLICK
> 
> *SHOUNEN-AI WARNING!*



Sagittarius for me! 

OMG, it's cute.


----------



## Suikka (Mar 5, 2006)

Hinata / Capricorn is ready.

Kashimashi 1


----------



## Suikka (Mar 6, 2006)

Shino / Aquarius.


----------



## gabha (Mar 6, 2006)

Brilliant. Simply brilliant.

*reps*


----------



## MewMew (Mar 6, 2006)

figures...
Uzumaki Naruto/Libra
weird thing is...I act like that in real life...
AND I GET TO MARRY HINATA!!! WOOT!!!
*super reps*


----------



## akakaminari (Mar 6, 2006)

i love them !!!!!!!


----------



## Suikka (Mar 8, 2006)

And finally: the very last one is ready!

Pisces / TenTen:

minori


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Mar 8, 2006)

Super cute! *loves all* So saving the Tenten one XD <3


----------



## Ivyn (Mar 8, 2006)

Gemini for me!   hm, Itachi isn't my fuv, but this picture is awesome!


----------



## vervex (Mar 10, 2006)

Good job overall, but I believe Hinata was the worst character to choose to personify a Capricorn. Like I wrote on DA, she has nothing of the goat's attide  Read a bit about it and you'll see that until now, her deep lack of confidence and ambition is more cancer-like than capricorn-like. No insult to the cancers here  I know you have tons of qualities to balance that ahah. And astrology is generalisation afterall, isn't it ?

Anyway... those are my thoughts


----------



## Red_dragon (Mar 10, 2006)

lol awesome!


----------



## 寫輪眼 (Mar 12, 2006)

Cool stuff!...they are all so cute


----------



## Chee (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice and cute! :3

lol, I love the sasuke one. so much like me. :3


----------



## Rinali (Mar 13, 2006)

cool, you have finished them all =)


----------

